# Depersonalization Cure (aka Pure O) (NO SCAM - PLEASE READ)



## dhw212 (Nov 7, 2010)

Before I tell you how to permanently cure your DP (NOT a scam), I'll give you a little background information. I originally got DP after having several panic attacks while high on marijuana. That was when I was 15, nearly three years ago. I was so horrified, I felt like I was in a different universe. I had daily panic attacks for the next two months. It was the scariest, most dreadful time of my life. I felt disconnected from my body, and nothing around me felt real. This continued for over a year, until I got super busy with my schoolwork during junior year. I don't really know how, but I managed to stop thinking about it so much, and I gradually felt better. What I noticed was whenever I wasn't thinking about DP/DR, it went away. Or, at least, I didn't notice it. This made me think that maybe DP is just a thought obsession, constantly questioning your reality, out of fear it doesn't exist. Of course, I had no idea how to stop thinking about it. I would just try to distract myself, run away from the thought, which usually made it worse until I got very VERY busy.

Toward the beginning of junior year, my DP went away and I got back into my old life / routine. I am moving and going off to University this coming year, so the stressors of that brought on more anxiety for me. I hadn't smoked weed since I acquired DP, so this time it was just brought out by environmental stressors. Of course, I freaked out again. Who would want to experience more DP? I still feared the disorder, so it came back. I had it for about two weeks, until I finally figured out the cure. I no longer have DP, thank god, and I"m almost glad I had the relapse, so I now don't fear the disorder for the rest of my life.

As a kid, probably about 8, my teacher noticed that I was not finishing my work on time and I would often retrace my script letters. I would get up in the middle of the night to make sure the lights in my house were off, and obsessively do things out of fear something might happen. For instance, I would have an intrusive thought, like "I'm going to stab a person" and then I would freak out because of the thought and then tap my pencil against the desk ten times so that it wouldn't happen. My parents noticed my behavior, and took me to a psychiatrist, who diagnosed me with OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder). That is literally what DP is, except without the compulsions. It's a form of OCD, called pure O (Pure obsessions, no compulsions).

To overcome my obsessions and compulsions, my doctor would tell me that whenever I had a thought, no matter how much anxiety it provoked, to think about it as deeply as possible, and DONT perform a ritual. As hard as it was, I was a determined kid, so I followed thru on this. WHenever I'd think "I wish someone I loved would get into a car accident", instead of running from the thought like I once did, I'd hold onto it, and think "Yes, I hope this person gets into a car accident. It WILL happen. And it's all because I THOUGHT IT!" Then, I wouldn't perform the ritual. Whenever the thought came up, I would do this. No matter what. And the more I did it, the less the thought came up, and the less anxiety I had. This is exactly what DP is, and you need to handle it the same way.

Basically, people who have obsessive thoughts are different. In most people, when a bizarre, irrational thought comes up, they can say, oh that was weird, and ignore it. With individuals who have OCD, when we try to run away from a thought or have anxiety from it, for some reason, our subconscious mind flags that thought, and sees it as a problem. Because of this, it constantly comes back up to our conscious level and annoys us. For some reason, our strange brains think it's an issue that needs to be solved by us. So, the more you run away, the stronger it comes back.

To undo this, you must think about the thought as much as you can. Don't fear the thoughts of DP and the feelings that they cause, say "Yes, my world is unreal. I will be depersonalized for life. and I love it." Constantly agree with anything you fear, think deeply about it whenever it comes up. THe anxiety will not clear up immediately, but if you work on this like it's your job, keep affirming the thoughts and tell yourself "YES, NOTHING IS REAL" and totally embrace the thought, after a week, I am positive you will feel better, depending on the severity of the anxiety. This is basically exposure therapy. AND IT WORKS!

I hope this helps everyone here. I am now DP free, or OCD free I should say. It is merely obsessive thinking. Even if you weren't diagnosed with OCD, you have a form of it and need to deal with it. This is an anxiety based disorder. Please try it. I told myself if I ever really found a cure I'd come back to the forum. Enjoy and happy living!

-Daniel


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

My existential thoughts turned out to be OCD for me  I did something different to recover (the OCD 4 Steps) but I have heard of the therapy you mentioned too. I'm glad you got over it and I hope you're feeling so much better (I know I am!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

I did and it meant I had to very conscious of what I was thinking all the time. But slowly those thoughts just didn't come into my head any more and the fear went with them too. I remember even just talking about the topic flooded me with anxiety whereas now I feel nothing at all. Whatever therapy you use, you've got to be persistent and not give up


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Loza782 said:


> Do
> You feel 100% now; I'm due to have a baby in 2 months and the whole
> Thing is making me think I won't cope!!!!


Yes  Aww congratulations! And you will be able to manage! You won't know how strong you are until the time comes, but you'd be surprised at how well we as humans can actually cope in demanding situations. You will cope and I wouldn't be at all surprised if it makes you a stronger person


----------

